# Rockport Update



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

With the tide basically gone after the howling winds we found reds schooled up over soft mud. First time in a long time I have seen BIG schools of reds. Kinda reminded me of the schools when I was a kid. All were caught on artificial out of the boat in knee deep water in dirty water.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Oct 21, 2016)

some more


----------

